# Lola - Daddy's Girl



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lola is such a tart.. she's noy happy unless she's being carried around by my OH!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless them both  *


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Bless - doesn't look like he minds it too much though!!!

I have a picture like that of my hubby holding Mika like a baby. He's made me promise not to show anyone though!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Bless - doesn't look like he minds it too much though!!!
> 
> I have a picture like that of my hubby holding Mika like a baby. He's made me promise not to show anyone though!!!


*lol oh go on be a :devil:   *


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok!!! You convinced me!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

AWW thats a sweet pic! See men are softies! lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Lola is such a tart.. she's noy happy unless she's being carried around by my OH!
> 
> View attachment 11283


Awwww that's a lovely pic Bee, bet your OH is a right softee with the puddies


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Awwww that's a lovely pic Bee, bet your OH is a right softee with the puddies


thanks Chrissy, yeh Marc loves the furr babies.. always cuddling them as you can see!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like there are a few male softees about, lol  bet they'd never admit it tho


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Lola is such a tart.. she's noy happy unless she's being carried around by my OH!
> 
> View attachment 11283


Oh yes - definite tart pose there!:laugh:
Yours too FluffyCatLover!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL Lola's always in tart pose when there's a man around!:blink:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, men a, haha, i wonder if i will ever get a picture of my O h with our new kitten Dizzy, :crazy:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> brilliant pictures, men a, haha, i wonder if i will ever get a picture of my O h with our new kitten Dizzy, :crazy:


I'm sure you will! When do you pick up Dizzy?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> I'm sure you will! When do you pick up Dizzy?


just got her today, about 4 hours ago, she has used her litter tray and is fast asleep now on the table,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> just got her today, about 4 hours ago, she has used her litter tray and is fast asleep now on the table,


awwwwwwwwwwwwww! I wanna see pics! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww all so cute. Mogs a daddys girl x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> just got her today, about 4 hours ago, she has used her litter tray and is fast asleep now on the table,


Ooh! When do we get to see her?:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i just had to laugh at lolas face  she looks like she has been caught cuddling UR oh secretly hehe


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natik said:


> i just had to laugh at lolas face  she looks like she has been caught cuddling UR oh secretly hehe


ha ha she's funny because when he's talkin Lola just gazes at him for ages.. she's an odd little cat :biggrin::001_rolleyes:


----------

